# lisus a murit cu bratele pe cruce pt no



## canadacrush

Hi All

I'm new to the forum and new to Romanian.  I've recently struck up a friendship with a woman in Romania.  She sent me a little e-mail that i couldn't translate online.  Nor could i find most of the words in a Romanian-English dictionary.  So I told her that and she laughed...she wrote it specifically to be hard to translate.  I asume I'll understand why once i know what it says.

Please please help.  And if it's in any way lewd or R rated, (there is always that chance) I appologize. 

Here it is...

lisus a murit cu bratele pe cruce pt noi, dak il stergi vei avea inima rece, trimite asta in 30 sec si vei observa ce ti se va intampla.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Unfortunately she simply sent a part of a chain letter, the "if you erase this you have no heart, forward this in 30 seconds and see what happens" type, but related to Jesus' death on the cross, a thing which I find quite untactful, or even distasteful, especially since tomorrow is Easter Sunday over here.


----------



## canadacrush

So I guess I was wrong. Now I know what is says, but I still have no idea why.


Thanks for the help


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Anytime.

She may actually enjoy sending chain letters (many people do, for some reason), or maybe to her his means something important. There is also a distinct possibility she was being sarcastic. You could always just ask her.


----------



## OldAvatar

canadacrush said:


> So I guess I was wrong. Now I know what is says, but I still have no idea why.
> 
> 
> Thanks for the help



It is a multi-recipient message, the so-called mass messages. I don't think that the message was dedicated especially to you.


----------



## canadacrush

Oh, it was meant for me.  I only got those two lines, so they must have been coppied from the full e-mail.  And she's too clever for this not to have some kind of meaning.  Seeing it out of context may also explain why it seems a bit out of line.


----------

